# حصريا - عدد 5 عمارات سكنية - اوتوكاد رسومات تنفيذية كاملة , معماري وانشائي, مساقط افقية وقطاعات وواج



## z_abc_001 (1 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,,,

عدد 5 عمارات سكنية - اوتوكاد رسومات تنفيذية كاملة , معماري وانشائي, مساقط افقية وقطاعات وواجهات 

للمهندسين المعماريين وانشائيين وطلبة العمارة 
-------------------------------------------------------
لينك التحميل:

http://uploading.com/files/5c73d1d6/5-projects-Residential.zip

والملف بدون باسورد
للتحميل من الموقع , اختار free download فيبدأ العد التنازلي بالثواني من 50 الى صفر , ثم اضغط على free download مرة اخري فيبدأ التحميل 
-------------------------------------------------------
صور من بعض المشاريع :



 



 







 



 







 



 







 

-------------------------------------------------------
لينك التحميل:

http://uploading.com/files/5c73d1d6/5-projects-Residential.zip

والملف بدون باسورد
للتحميل من الموقع , اختار free download فيبدأ العد التنازلي بالثواني من 50 الى صفر , ثم اضغط على free download مرة اخري فيبدأ التحميل 
-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## mohamed2009 (1 أكتوبر 2011)

العضو الكريم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته افتح الموقع واضغط على الرابط ولكن عند التحميل لا يمكن التحميل الرجاء رفع الرابط على موقع اخر ولك جزيل الشكر والعرفان


----------



## Mujtaba alasadi (2 أكتوبر 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا 
جاري التحميل*


----------



## hk_shahin (2 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا........................جزيلا......................اخي الكريم


----------



## architect one (2 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله بك وجعلها بميزان حسناتك .


----------



## architect one (2 أكتوبر 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## احمد48 (4 أكتوبر 2011)

اخى الكريم 
انت مصمم على الرفع على هذا الموقع فى مواضيك 
رجاء الرفع على مواقع اخرى


----------



## mohamed2009 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t287666.html#ixzz1a1mHeipW

العضو الكريم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته افتح الموقع واضغط على الرابط ولكن عند التحميل لا يمكن التحميل الرجاء رفع الرابط على موقع اخر ولك جزيل الشكر والعرفان


----------



## hamzeh khalefa (9 أكتوبر 2011)

فلتكن خطواتك على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها صوت ويرى اثرها كل الناس 

شكرا اخي الكريم....................................................................


----------



## shanqawa (14 أكتوبر 2011)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## kasimalbasry (11 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور اخوي العزبز


----------



## abualwi (11 نوفمبر 2012)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## pwama (15 نوفمبر 2012)

اعد رفعها غلى الميديافاير....


----------



## السوري الدمشقي (9 ديسمبر 2012)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## youssefghally (23 سبتمبر 2014)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks
لا يفتح


----------



## ناجي جمعة (19 يناير 2015)

شكرا على رسومات ارائعة


----------



## mohanned.jk (19 يناير 2015)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخي


----------



## sorea (28 يناير 2015)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ghassan aleisamy (23 يونيو 2016)

أعد رفعها


----------



## العرقسوسي (11 يوليو 2016)

:28:


----------

